

Eyes all over the place - replicatorblog
http://theonda.org/articles/2009/09/11/eyes-all-over-the-place

======
johnwatson11218
When the author talked about scanning the video for "interesting" parts he
mentioned pattern recognition. Does anyone know if data compression is used
for this in applications? The idea being that if you have 12 hours of cctv
footage that is mostly just the same view of a warehouse most of that will
compress very well but not the 15 or 20 minutes where there were people
walking around.

------
fnid
USB Stick cameras have been out for a long time:
<http://www.dcviews.com/press/Yakumo-USB-Camera.htm>

------
s3graham
Never mind hooking up to your fast PC, just add 4G+ network access and have it
stream the video straight to the cloud for immediate analysis and indexing.

Freakin' cool. Scary.

~~~
replicatorblog
I just thought it was cool that he was basically describing what HighlightCam
is doing. Nice validation from an entrepreneur who has had a big success.

